# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Call in the Cavalry - 2015

## davesexcel

2015- Happy New Year
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...4-onwards.html

----------


## martindwilson

could you make it sticky please

----------


## daddylonglegs

> could you make it sticky please



All done - Now stuck

----------


## davesexcel

Excel Mac- Insert Copied cells
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...-formulas.html

----------


## davesexcel

Anybody else have problems getting McG's wb to work?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...condition.html

----------


## TMS

Anyone have a look at this, please.

Lookup functionality from a group against a matrix

I have no idea what to do with it.

Regards, TMS

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

OP facing automatic De-selection in excel when connected to internet.  Any suggestion will be helpful to the OP  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...bug-in-xl.html

----------


## alansidman

OP is running MAC.  UDF works for me on Windows machine.  OP cannot get to work.  Any thoughts out there?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...same-time.html

----------


## romperstomper

I see you're pursuing alternatives but the issue was that 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 won't work on a Mac.

----------


## ChemistB

This one will require a UDF or VBA

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...in-a-cell.html

----------


## daffodil11

Is it possible to count consecutive dates in *unsorted* data? (with a criteria)

I've tried a few VBA loops as well as standard formulas. https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1060307

----------


## alansidman

Anyone up for a challenge.  OP is looking to do a search using one identifier that indicates multiple field criteria.  I am baffled.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...arch-code.html

----------


## davesexcel

Can somebody look at this, I have run out of time. 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3958290
The code works for me, it creates a formula from closed workbooks, then renames the workbooks as whatever the formulas are.

Thanks.

I should add, the code just works once, running it a second time results in error when writing the formula.

----------


## TMS

Anyone have a look at this ...

Downloading Visio and connecting to excel 2007

Started out looking for generic advice on which version of Visio to download.

Now it seems to be a problem automating Outlook.

Welcome any input/thoughts.

Thanks, TMS

----------


## bebo021999

It is a real nice, challenge one which I have spent couple hours, but could not give it an end.

Start and End calculation is finished, though it is sure that there must be better solution somewhere. 

Also, I am stuck in Total cell (cell I4).

Can somebody look at this and give an end?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...tal-hours.html

----------


## Tony Valko

This poster needs help with a pivot table:

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1061056

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I am unable to understand this OP's actual problem (Date Format)  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...or-format.html

----------


## romperstomper

Would somebody else like to have a go here: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...ct-result.html ?

I need to step away for a bit.  :Wink:

----------


## Ace_XL

A VBA solution would be much better for this.. the two threads are linked of course

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post3958138
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ed-lookup.html

----------


## MrShorty

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...et-advice.html The OP says he is having trouble implementing the solution in 2013. Not knowing what might be different between 2007/2010 and 2013, can anyone look at the tutorials and identify any obvious "here's where 2013 is different" steps?

----------


## TMS

Can someone have a look at this.  I've lost the plot.

Use Cell Formula in VBA code


Thanks, TMS

----------


## JBeaucaire

I'm thinking this might be a SUBTOTAL trick of some kind... http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post3963902

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Workbook open event is not working in this OP's colleague machine (*VBA*)

I am unable to fix the issue so any suggestion will be helpful to the OP.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...alization.html

----------


## MrShorty

This person is stuck building a "heat map" using one of Chandoo's templates: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-map-help.html

It appears that his hangup is around adapting Chandoo's 5x5 table to the OP's 10x4 table. Since Chandoo's tutorial depends on the use of structured table references (and I,, stubbornly, do not want to learn structured table references today), I do not know how to adapt structured table references and named ranges using them from 5x5 to 10x4. Can anyone step in and help?

----------


## daffodil11

Can I get a little backup on this:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-workbook.html

User requests a Command Button macro that modifies a single cell on multiple workbooks with similar names in the same folder.

I started on this on Tuesday and am still out of the office with the flu.  :Frown:

----------


## Crooza

Hi guys. Can someone help me (and the OP) with this one.  OP was trying to retrieve data from one workbook to anther. I gave them a solution using indirect but it seems indirect only works on OPEN workbooks. Can someone look at it and see if there is a formula solution to this for CLOSED workbooks?

thanks

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...yperlinks.html

----------


## FDibbins

Anyone want to chime in on this 1?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3977955

----------


## vlady

Any one here (Subtotal)

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post3979287

----------


## Olly

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3981394

I'm not sure what OP means by "automatic scrolling" - and to be honest, I don't have the energy to begin explaining about the options of looping through selecting / delay which is the approach that springs to mind. Not sure what he's actually aiming to achieve. Anyone?!

----------


## davesexcel

Anybody want to look at this, my head hurts.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3948177

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I don't have any clue how some of the row numbers disappear from excel worksheet  :Confused: 

But I suspect some addin may caused this issue  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Any suggestion will be helpful to the OP  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post3983077

----------


## FDibbins

can anyone help with this?  I think it fell through the cracks...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...worksheet.html

----------


## MrShorty

I have probably gone just about as far as I can realistically go with this one: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...ock-chart.html

I know how to make a panel chart without VBA, but he seems to want to do it all in VBA. Since I never use VBA to create charts (and am too lazy to learn it just for this one post), I'm calling on others who may be more conversant with manipulating charts with VBA to help him out with the code details he gets stuck on.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I don't know how better I can help this guy,  anyone please take care this thread... (VBA)  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ers-value.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Excel function not working after converting the File to Dutch Version  :Confused: 

Any suggestion will be helpful to the OP  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...g-formula.html

----------


## davesexcel

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...uaranteed.html

please check the attached with xl'03

----------


## TMS

Anyone care to cast their eyes over this, please:

Subscript Out Of Range Error

Not sure of the purpose of this code but not for me to question.  If I have understood what it does and how it does it, it should work.  But, in some cases, it doesn't.

Thanks for any input, ideas and thoughts, TMS

----------


## XOR LX

Hi all.

Apologies if it seems like I'm asking for help on my own post, but would just appreciate if, on top of what Mr Shorty's said, someone with Excel 2010 could verify if they get the same results as I do:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-0-errors.html

Thanks a lot

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Form Visual Effect is happening in the end of the code only not while the code runs (VBA)  :Smilie: 

Any suggestion will be helpful to the OP  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-continue.html

----------


## jaslake

I'm unable to understand the OP's requirements here

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ank-order.html

Can you please help?

----------


## MrShorty

Here's one that is extending beyond my union approved job description: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...iple-axes.html

I believe the filter or pivot approach will work just fine, but the OP does not want to "click away from the chart" to execute changes to the pivot table or filter. My only thought is to automate the pivot or filter changes through macros associated with buttons on the chart. However, as noted, that goes beyond what I can do or want to learn how to do at this point.

----------


## FDibbins

Can anyone help here?  I can get it to work if the dates are always Sat or Sun, but they are not always...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post3992416

----------


## MrShorty

This guy has a working solution, but he seems to dislike his helper columns. Since I am one who prefers to use helper columns, I am suggesting that one of you who is much more keen on eliminating helper columns would step in and help eliminate the helper columns.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ial-value.html

----------


## MrShorty

The OP here marked solved before I could call in the cavalry. I have sometimes wondered about this as well, so, even for my own education, is there a way to code a VBA UDF so that Excel will automatically recognize the output type and change the number format accordingly? http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...s-in-udfs.html

I have seen this behavior with native date and financial functions, where if you put =TODAY() or =PV() into a cell formatted as general, Excel will recognize that "data type" of the function and format the cell for you (whether you like it or not). Can we code a VBA UDF in such a way to get similar behavior, or will it necessitate "change event" procedures and such to force the issue.

----------


## davesexcel

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ated-data.html

----------


## xladept

I'm having trouble interpreting the data here - can you please take a shot at it?

----------


## davesexcel

Can somebody check this out and see if it is an xl'07 issue.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4002083

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

OP claiming that OS Windows XP / 7 is causing Printing Problem in Excel.

I am unable to fix the issue so any suggestion will be helpful to the OP  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...g-problem.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

OP is using some sort of calculation but I don't know how he is arriving it  :Confused: 

Anyone please take this thread  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...a-dataset.html

----------


## FDibbins

OP asking if the Find/Replace window can be anchored, not sure if there is a VBA way to do this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ce-window.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

OP in need of HTML Web Query in VBA to search Website and Get the Resulting Value in excel Cell (may be UDF with HTML object query I think)

Any suggestion will be helpful to the OP  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4006558

----------


## jeffreybrown

Anybody want to bite on a formula here...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...umproduct.html

----------


## AlKey

I would really appreciate if someone could assist with providing a VBA solution to the OP. The formulas that were provided work however, over 65,000 rows makes the task impossible to accomplish.

Thank you.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...g-problem.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

Could somebody with more VBA experience than I offer a suggestion here?

----------


## jeffreybrown

This VBA request I don't quite understand. Any Takers?

----------


## TMS

Anyone provide ideas and inspiration for this: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...d-in-tab1.html

The OP has multiple sheet that have replicated data using INDIRECT.  There is an issue when rows are added or deleted.  I have suggested using INDEX but that, seemingly doesn't provide the solution being searched for.

Thanks, TMS

----------


## TMS

Mental block on this ... just can't see what the OP is asking for.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...mpty-cell.html

Anyone care to take a look?

Thanks, TMS

----------


## davesexcel

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...its-value.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I don't know what this OP want me to do  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...uplicates.html

----------


## FDibbins

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post4017210

OP is trying to work on something to track food eaten with "bad" symptoms.  I have started on something here, but if anyone else has any input, that would be great, I would hte to re-invent the wheel  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

Anyone care to take a look at this one:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...err-clear.html

Ideally, someone who has a deep understanding of error trapping and handling.

I know, and so does the OP, various ways of avoiding this issue, but that's not the point.  The OP is using "On Error GoTo Here" to switch on error handling.  But it doesn't seem to handle the error generated when Application.WorksheetFunction.Match doesn't find the search value.  We both know that it can be avoided using "On Error Resume Next", and I have explained that it can also be avoided by using just Application.Match.  Again, not the point he is making.  Why doesn't "On Error GoTo Here" work?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Mysterious Result by *Iferror()* unable to fix the root cause  :Frown: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...to-defeat.html

----------


## Norie

Does anyone have an idea what the OP is trying to do here?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...e-not-set.html

----------


## davesexcel

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...file-type.html

----------


## MrShorty

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...using-vba.html

The OP PM's me requesting help. I didn't feel that I could help him. When he bumped his thread, he asked if I knew anyone who could help him. I suggested that he might want to post additional details about his requirements, or try to narrow the scope of his question down to something more specific, and that others would be more likely to respond. If anyone here has any suggestions or questions for this OP, you might have a look and see if we can offer anything helpful -- even if it is another question to help him ask a better question.

----------


## TMS

Would anyone care to take a look at this and offer thoughts and advice.

Xltm opens the original not a copy

The OP is saving a workbook as a template file, but then double clicking on it to open.  He says that double clicking on the template opens a copy of the workbook for most users, but not for one of them.

Strictly speaking, I don't believe that the "template" is being used in the true sense of a template, as Microsoft might consider it.  They are simply using the "template" as base copy of the file.  Apparently, the users double click on the file and it opens a copy of the file.  They create a costing using it and print it out but never save the file.

I am more than a little confused and would welcome a second, third and fourth opinion.  

Thanks, TMS

----------


## davesexcel

Here's one that has been haunting me for a while.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ot-saveas.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Not sure what this OP wants me to do?  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-research.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Simple combination of functions needed to populate result but *I am week in maths* so unable to understand how the OP arrives the result.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ach-value.html

----------


## alansidman

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...s-formula.html

Next request is out of my wheel house.  Can this be accomplished with worksheet change event?

----------


## zbor

Hmmm.. I'm also interested how *formatting* can change values in the chart:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...kes-sense.html

----------


## shg

Anybody want to help someone do a waterfall chart?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...tter-idea.html

----------


## Sam Capricci

I think this poster needs VBA and that isn't in my wheelhouse.  Anyone who can help him?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...l-a-value.html

----------


## alansidman

Any thoughts on this issue.  I am at a loss at how to even formulate in my mind.  Need to look at OPs last post to understand what he wants.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...n-workbks.html

----------


## bebo021999

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4043652

Any help to draw data from table?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I am unable to fix which one is causing *Automation Error* (VBA)  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...s-clients.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Hyperlink created in 2013 on a shape is crashing when the file is opened in 2010 while clicking the shape  :Confused: 

Any suggestion will be helpful to the OP  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4046341

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Anyone would like to take this maths question?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...n-and-row.html

----------


## davesexcel

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...in-a-cell.html

Long and confusing and mac, if anybody wants to take the time.

----------


## alansidman

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...with-data.html

Scope creep has taken this beyond my capabilities.

Alan

----------


## TMS

@Alan: answered in thread.

Regards, TMS

----------


## alansidman

@Trevor

Thanks.  I could not wrap my head around the last request.

Alan

----------


## TMS

You're welcome. Let's hope it works in the live environment.  Basically, for blank cells in columns B to D, it propagates whatever is to the left, including blanks.  Initially it applies a formula and then converts the formula result to a value.  That way, you end up copying across but still have blank cells. Then, for the blank cells in row 10 down, it propagates whatever is above.  Same approach, formula then value.

If the "rules" are the same in the live environment, it should be OK.

Cheers, Trevor

----------


## TMS

Please, please, please ... can someone take a look at this and see if they can explain it in a different way.

Took me a while to see the issue, out of context, but with the code and the workbook, it is more obvious.

However, I just don't seem to be getting it across to the OP.  Maybe it's me, it could very well be me, but I really can't say it a different way ...

Thanks to anyone with more patience than me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## davesexcel

> Please, please, please ... can someone take a look at this and see if they can explain it in a different way.
> 
> Took me a while to see the issue, out of context, but with the code and the workbook, it is more obvious.
> 
> However, I just don't seem to be getting it across to the OP.  Maybe it's me, it could very well be me, but I really can't say it a different way ...
> 
> Thanks to anyone with more patience than me



Something is missing :Confused:

----------


## Saarang84

Hi,

Can your amazingly genius minds help me solve my requirement in my thread Partial Match for Group Names ?

----------


## romperstomper

The purpose of this thread is not for you to bump _your own_ questions. It's for when you get stuck trying to help someone else.

----------


## FDibbins

ANyone feel like jumping into this 1?  Looks fairly interesting - creating a dynamic pic from an excel range.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...t-in-list.html

----------


## MrShorty

I've got this OP started: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...bar-chart.html but he wants to create his counts using a pivot table, and pivot tables/charts are above my pay grade. Can anyone step in and help with the pivot table creation?

----------


## Kyle123

You've got to learn Pivot Tables mate, I reckon they're the single most useful thing in Excel!

----------


## MrShorty

I wouldn't ever use pivot tables/charts in my regular work -- only here on the forum. That said, I am slowly learning them. It wasn't that long ago that I would not have even recognized that the OP's question naturally fit into what a pivot table can do. I think I am making wonderful progress just starting to recognize the kind of problems that can be solved using pivot tables.

----------


## TMS

Posting this to raise awareness of the thread and the issue.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...on-2014-a.html

Maybe plus rep to show support?

----------


## davesexcel

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ting-rows.html

----------


## FlameRetired

Would somebody look at this one. 

I've proposed that a VBA solution is what OP needs. I don't trust myself VBA. I've taken this as far as I can formula wise. OP inherits data in multiple sheets and must make summary sheet(s) of their own from that data.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ata-is-in.html

Thanks,
FR

----------


## TMS

@FlameRetired: VBA solution provided.  This consolidates the monthly data into a single worksheet and then bases the calculations on that sheet.  It uses SUMPRODUCT with several Dynamic Named Ranges.

Regards, TMS

----------


## FlameRetired

@TMS
Thank you for looking into this. It was way above my pay-grade.  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

@FlameRetired: Me too, once. But, you practice, you get better  :Smilie:

----------


## MrShorty

I have, once again, got myself into a question that turns out to be more about pivot tables than what the original question suggested. The OP has not been able to upload a sample spreadsheet, but can anyone step in and suggest how to get his pivot table to pull out the data he needs? I expect that, once we know how to get the data from the pivot table, creating the chart will be easy.

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...56#post4071656

----------


## Tony Valko

Is this possible with a UDF?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-function.html

----------


## xladept

@ Tony - not really, the rule of thumb is to not expect a function to actually *DO* anything :Smilie:

----------


## scottiex

But go ahead and break that rule if you really want

http://www.excelfox.com/forum/f22/br...unctions-1519/

----------


## Tony Valko

> @ Tony - not really, the rule of thumb is to not expect a function to actually *DO* anything



That's what I thought too until someone at some place posted examples of UDFs that do DO stuff!

Can't remember where or when or what they did.  :Frown:

----------


## shg

There are a few odd things they can do that I know of: set indent level, add comments, merge and unmerge, add a picture.

I have examples if you'd like to see them.

----------


## Tony Valko

> Can't remember where or when or what they did.



Might have been the private MS MVP forum.

----------


## FlameRetired

> That's what I thought too until someone at some place posted examples of UDFs that do DO stuff!
> 
> Can't remember where or when or what they did.



Rick Rothstein posted one that did that. He used some trick with Hyperlink. Looked like a bug squirted across the screen. LOL  :Smilie:  It's on the Forum somewhere.

----------


## shg

There's an example of indenting with a UDF at http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-function.html, and setting a comment at http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-q...reference.html

----------


## FlameRetired

> Rick Rothstein posted one that did that. He used some trick with Hyperlink. Looked like a bug squirted across the screen. LOL  It's on the Forum somewhere.



Nope. Found it.....excelfox

http://www.excelfox.com/forum/f22/br...1519/#post7156

----------


## FDibbins

> But go ahead and break that rule if you really want
> 
> http://www.excelfox.com/forum/f22/br...unctions-1519/



Isnt that what this post links to?

----------


## FlameRetired

> Isnt that what this post links to?



Yup. Sorry. Failed to refresh after searching.

----------


## FDibbins

Can someone help here pleasze?

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...77#post4075377

----------


## FDibbins

> Yup. Sorry. Failed to refresh after searching.



haha no problem, been there, done that  :Smilie:

----------


## FlameRetired

Would somebody look into this one? OP has 1600 cells of array formula. That seemed OK. Then they requested 4 conditional formats to apply to those same cells. These all seem to require more array formulas.  :EEK!:  I'm out of ideas.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...arge-data.html

----------


## Saarang84

Does anybody know how to connect to Business Objects Central Management Sercer console and extract data ? What are the list of references needed to be added to the Project to connect to InfoStore ?


Sarang

----------


## zbor

Saarang84, this is The Water Cooler subforum and it's not planned to answer questions.

more over this is Cavalry thread where we seek help for OTHER members, not for ourselves.

----------


## Norie

Could someone have a look at this thread?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-a-button.html

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Once we got over the confusion concerning the nature of the request (VBA not conditional formatting...), I know that I can't help  :Frown: .  Can you?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ell-value.html

----------


## MrShorty

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...ce-charts.html

Does anyone know if it is possible (or if it is impossible) to add a 2nd data set to a 3D surface chart?

----------


## shg

Can anyone take a look at http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-q...orrupted.html?

There is a LOT of code in the workbook MyMacros, but the problem is much simpler: there is a compile error for two controls on one of the forms; the control names appear in Intellisense, but the compiler doesn't like them. CodeCleaner didn't work, which surprised me.

----------


## Evolta

I looked at: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...70#post4092670
Tried helping, but something came up and don't have the time to further help here today.

Hopefully you can pick it up from here

----------


## DBY

Hello all
I've been trying to help the OP here:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-from-url.html

He wants to display around 900 product images in the workbook but doesn't want to just go to the image URL. Do any of you have any ideas? As regards this I'm at the limit of my knowledge. :EEK!: 

Regards
DBY

----------


## xladept

For some reason this demands a reference to Outlook 15.  So, I'm stymied??  Hopefully one of y'all can help.

----------


## romperstomper

Just uncheck the reference and add a reference to whichever Outlook version you have.

----------


## xladept

@ Rory - that worked! :Smilie:   Duhhhhh - Thanks :Smilie:

----------


## FlameRetired

Would somebody have a look at this one. I am stumped. I'm not ever sure this can be done without OP supplies some more structure ...... but I don't even know what it would be.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...low-input.html

*Edit* never mind. I think I've found something that will work.

----------


## FlameRetired

This _seems_ to require some knowledge of working with support files. I don't know how. The content is also in French. OP assures us that shouldn't be an issue.

Would anyone like to take a look at this?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...rom-scale.html

----------


## Sam Capricci

Perhaps someone with a sharper eye and better skills than I have can help this OP... http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-way-help.html
he needs addresses separated but I don't see any consistency between them that you can use to create a formula to accomplish it.

----------


## FDibbins

New member needs assistance with Access and Excel...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-database.html

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

VBA solution needed.  Way beyond me!!

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...omer-name.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

Glenn, when you notice a thread is in the wrong sub-forum, just use the REPORT button on that thread asking a moderator to move it.  They can also remove previous posts in a thread to set it back to zero replies so more people can see it on the UNANSWERED THREADS list.

----------


## jaslake

@ JB

I've clicked on that Link several times and have hesitated to use it...it says




> Note: This is ONLY to be used to report spam, advertising messages, and problematic (harassment, fighting, or rude) missing code tags, poor thread titles posts..

----------


## ChemistB

Need an arrayed formula here

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...selection.html

----------


## Arkadi

Hi Guys,

I'm stumped as to why something is not working, because as far as I can tell my code just does what the user would do manually, but the results are not working out.  I suspect somehow the macro running interferes with the solver addin, but I haven't ever touched on that so I'm a bit out of my league on solving the discrepancy between manual and automated.  If someone could help this guy, you may have some insight on what I'm misssing.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ew-to-vba.html

When the data is right on the third sheet (which is where the solver works) the results copied are fine onto the 4th sheet, which is intended as "historical" data.  But somehow putting in the data and running the solver by calling its macro does not work out.

UPDATE: No problem anymore.... I missed something obvious... a cell was pointing somewhere else, and I didn't compensate. (Dumb Me  :Mad: )

----------


## JBeaucaire

Now that I've gotten some off-topic answers in my post, the chances of you gurus seeing the question is greatly reduced.   Any help here would be appreciated:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...in-memory.html

----------


## FDibbins

Got a doozy here, chip in if you can.  Break out address from a text string....
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...in-spaces.html

----------


## FDibbins

I have not used Morefunc yet, if anyone else has, can you offer any suggestions here...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4115913

----------


## MrShorty

I took a stab at this one, and it quickly got above my head. I think the question is really more about the logic used in financial calculations and not so much about how to program them into Excel. The functions he is using seem to be calculating correctly. The OP is not sure that the result is really correct, so I suspect someone with a solid financial background (NPV/IRR/cash flow/investment return type problems) to explain whether he is choosing the correct function(s) for the task.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...r-answers.html

----------


## FDibbins

Why is this sum(countifs()) not working.  It seems to be correct...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4120736

----------


## FDibbins

Can anyone help the OP with this?  It's been almost a month, with not 1 reply  :Frown:

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Can anyone help the OP with this?  It's been almost a month, with not 1 reply



Perhaps a link, Ford?  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

hahaha yeah, I think that may help....
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...f-the-day.html

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Easy one, but I am not getting the expected result logic  :Confused:  Formula Question  :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ax-number.html

----------


## xladept

> Can anyone help the OP with this? It's been almost a month, with not 1 reply



Hey Ford,

That thread is marked solved???

----------


## nigelbloomy

2 of us have tried this one.  Anyone else have any ideas?  They are trying to remove the false values form an array so they end up with an array that only multiplies the true values.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...umproduct.html

----------


## ChemistB

This one is all Greek to me.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...ng-soccer.html

----------


## nigelbloomy

Is there something I am missing with the ChangeLink method here?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ink-error.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

I hate to admit I'm a bit stumped by the latest addition to this thread:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4132288

----------


## JBeaucaire

A thread that looks like it was accidentally abandoned, if anyone is familiar enough with FREQUENCY to jump back in:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post4097016

----------


## FDibbins

Really interesting problem here.  Can you guys offer suggestions?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...mbol-mean.html

----------


## TMS

Is it just me ... ?  This link: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ard-speed.html

gives me:


Database Error	Database error
The Excel Help Forum database has encountered a problem.
Please try the following:
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
Open the www.excelforum.com home page, then try to open another page.
Click the Back button to try another link.
The www.excelforum.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

----------


## nigelbloomy

I can't get around the error values in this thread:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ef-errors.html

----------


## jaslake

@TMS

Not just you...I get the same...actually have had several incidents such as that today...Gremlins...

----------


## FlameRetired

@TMS 



> Is it just me...?



Nope! I get that occasionally, too. I also get redirected to something called Sucurri (sp?) Cloud. They inform me that the Forum site is down for maintenance. Happens pretty often.

----------


## TMS

@FR: I've had that but this one's a bit different ... a database error for a specific thread.  Still doing it  :Frown:

----------


## romperstomper

Same for me. Trying to access it via http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1094694 fails with the same error. Must be something corrupted in the thread content I guess.

----------


## TMS

Another one ...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...or-1004-a.html


Can't even report it because it just show as:



Database Error	Database error
The Excel Help Forum database has encountered a problem.
Please try the following:
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
Open the www.excelforum.com home page, then try to open another page.
Click the Back button to try another link.
The www.excelforum.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

----------


## xladept

It blew me off too :Frown:

----------


## TMS

Interesting turn of phrase  :Wink:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I had thought of making an even more risque comment... but I managed to control myself....

----------


## xladept

It's 20th Century American vernacular :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

And what century are we in now?  :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xladept

Hi Trevor,

Welcome to the 21st century (I thought you knew :Smilie: )

----------


## TMS

That's what I thought ... so I guess you're living in the past  :Wink:

----------


## xladept

Hey Trevor,

If Space has three dimensions then why not Time? :Confused:

----------


## TMS

Ok, you're getting surreal now.  And it's not even Doctor Who season  :Wink:

----------


## xladept

What do you mean "getting"  :Smilie:

----------


## vlady

create any thread with the words "compile 1004"

----------


## jaslake

@vlady

This is what's causing the issue?




> any thread with the words "compile 1004"



Are there other "Key Words"?

----------


## xladept

Hi Vlady,

I just put such a thread in the Water Cooler - what gives??

----------


## vlady

have experiment on title here http://www.excelforum.com/development-testing-forum/

----------


## jaslake

Hi Vlady

I have no issue when I click on this Link...what am I missing?

http://www.excelforum.com/development-testing-forum/

----------


## vlady

Opps Sorry. Cleaned up the experiment thread titles. 
Still the key word affects and gives a database error message.
compile 1004

----------


## jaslake

Hi Vlady

Don't understand...what's the link?

----------


## vlady

@ jaslake, try the link again you'll find a thread "compile 1004" word will give a database error

i've deleted the other sample thread titles for cleaning purposes.

----------


## jaslake

@vlady

I get it now...what's happening...any clue?  I get this several times a day.

----------


## vlady

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...or-1004-a.html   - old thread January 2014 works

but post #155 by TMS dont

----------


## EFmanagement

> Another one ...
> 
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...or-1004-a.html
> 
> 
> Can't even report it because it just show as:
> 
> 
> 
> Database Error	Database error





Hello TMS,

We apologies for the inconvenience. 

Our technical team is looking into this matter and we are trying our best to have the permanent solution for this. In the meanwhile, you can access the reported link.




```

```


Thanks,
Team Excel Forum

----------


## EFmanagement

> @ jaslake, try the link again you'll find a thread "compile 1004" word will give a database error
> 
> i've deleted the other sample thread titles for cleaning purposes.



Hi Vlady,

Thanks for testing and creating sample thread. However, could you try now to access the thread "compile 1004" which earlier was giving database error. Do let us know if you still get the database error.

Thanks,
Team Excel Forum

PS. Our technical team is looking into this matter and will share the updates as soon as we will hear from them.

----------


## TMS

Thanks.

Response in the thread, just in case there are still issues:

Two problems: 1) if the wrong sheet is selected LR isn't set correctly and the cell content may be blank, and 2) if the right sheet is selected, the data (Mumbai city) contains a space.  You can't have a space in a Named Range and, in fact, the Named Range has an underscore in it.

so, this will correct the second problem.  I'll leave you to ensure the right sheet/data is selected.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



Regards, TMS

----------


## zbor

> Hi Vlady,
> 
> Thanks for testing and creating sample thread. However, could you try now to access the thread "compile 1004" which earlier was giving database error. Do let us know if you still get the database error.
> 
> Thanks,
> Team Excel Forum
> 
> PS. Our technical team is looking into this matter and will share the updates as soon as we will hear from them.



Hey EF,
you have unaswered messages in inbox  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Cant quite wrap my head around this 1.

OP wants to rank data (data =column A, ranking = column B)
They then want to group this rankings, into "level 1", "level 2" etc (column C)
The data in the sample is sorted, but wont always be that way, so that if you change A6 (for example) to 18, then C6 needs to become 1


A
B
C

1
Score
Rank


2
18
1
1

3
18
1
1

4
18
1
1

5
17
4
2

6
17
4
2

7
17
4
2

8
16
7
3

9
16
7
3

10
15
9
4

11
15
9
4

12
13
11
5




Im probably missing something simple here

----------


## FlameRetired

> Cant quite wrap my head around this 1.
> 
> 
> Im probably missing something simple here



How about a link?  :Smilie:

----------


## JBeaucaire

I've read this one 5 times and still can't wrap my head around what he's asking... SUMPRODUCT + INDIRECT + skipping blanks?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-criteria.html

----------


## FDibbins

> I've read this one 5 times and still can't wrap my head around what he's asking... SUMPRODUCT + INDIRECT + skipping blanks?
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-criteria.html



I have too, and have asked for more info

----------


## FDibbins

> How about a link?



Didnt think a link was needed, I included a table showing some dummy data.

----------


## vlady

@ Ford maybe this one?
E2 to E12 the Initial rank
Array

=SUM(IF(E2>$E$2:$E$12,1/COUNTIF($E$2:E$12,$E$2:$E$12)))+1

----------


## FDibbins

Awesome, thanks Vlad  :Smilie:

----------


## vlady

Nice! Your welcome.

----------


## FDibbins

FWIW, here is the link to the OP's thread....
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4143921

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

No idea why it is not working for him  :Confused:   (*VBA question*)

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...12#post4147912

----------


## daffodil11

Haunted workbook here, jumping from Cell D14 to J15, although J15 isn't referenced at all in the code and the worksheet isn't protected.

https://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1096707

----------


## TMS

@daffodil11: I think I have offered a solution, at the second attempt. I'm sure it must be to do with the Change event handler and the merged cell but the code attempts to cater for that.

Regards, TMS

----------


## Jacc

I just want to lift this thread  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-holidays.html

Seems like a well described problem, a bit challenging but not too bad. I'm thinking UDF here, formulas seem impossible.

----------


## davesexcel

Got to get to work, can somebody look at this.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-textbox3.html

Enter textbox in one sheet and populate textbox in another sheet.

----------


## GeneralDisarray

Help Please:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...me-time-2.html

I have no idea why he is having the error he mentions in his last post.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Selecting data using combination, not sure how to do it since it is an iterative process  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-criteria.html

----------


## Jacc

I have no idea what this person wants:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...c-factors.html

----------


## GeneralDisarray

> I have no idea what this person wants:
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...c-factors.html



Me neither...and i want the last 10 mins of my life back :D

----------


## FlameRetired

I can't tell what this person wants.

They've been bumping for @ 3 weeks.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ollection.html

----------


## MrShorty

This user wants a single cell formula. As you all should know, I'm not fond of single cell megaformulas. If you feel inclined, help him hardcode the lookup table inside of my lookup function (or whatever approach you like for this sort of thing). 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...l-formula.html

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I think I'm beginning to understand what (s)he wants; but right now, I've lost the will to live...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...imit-12-a.html

Any takers?

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Glenn,



> I think I'm beginning to understand what (s)he wants; but right now, I've lost the will to live...



.. I know that feeling





> Any takers?



.      I will give it a quick try...  looks like the sort of sorting thing I often do..  ( But I will insist on a Before and After sheet. )
Alan

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Thank you, Alan!!!

----------


## FlameRetired

OP is looking for easier way / shorter formula.

I'm out of ideas.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-weekends.html

----------


## davesexcel

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4159955
Anybody have ideas to a custom format for the OP.

Maybe a moderator can swing by and clean up the garbage posts as well that is diluting the value of the thread.

----------


## xladept

Hopefully, one of you will realize what is wanted here.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Hopefully, one of you will realize what is wanted here.



I can't......   But
FWIW. I will try....  and get the OP to give a good Before and After, then if I can understand it I will try to answer his request..

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Hopefully, one of you will realize what is wanted here.



... I not know if this guy real for is, or plant patience from us test to can be &%%§%=(**1§$ :EEK!:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4161884

----------


## Kyle123

I don't think it's that bad, it's just his English isn't very good, he just wants to loop through the rows and put the date in if there's a 1 in the column.

Granted it would be much easier with a sample workbook though!

----------


## xladept

> Granted it would be much easier with a sample workbook though!



 - Kyle

He did post a sample but, I still don't get it :EEK!: 

Hey Doc and Kyle, thanks for looking :Smilie:

----------


## Kyle123

Haha no problem, I'm in a good mood and Alan's rep comments are ace, I'd have thought that that was a pretty obscure swear word for English, so as a German speaker I'm impressed that you know it!

----------


## TMS

Anyone care to visit, or re-visit, this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ed-varies.html

I can't look at it for a while and I'm out of ideas anyway

Thanks, TMS

----------


## MrShorty

This one seems to be mostly a financial question, and I have no experience with Excel's financial functions. The OP does not even seem sure of the underlying equation he should be using (though he does make reference to the ACCRINTM() function). I expect that someone who is not only familiar with Excel's financial functions but financial calculations in general (specifically interest on securities) should be able to make short work of this question.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...l-formula.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

Any peeps with experience adapting macros for Mac environment, a little help here would be appreciated.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Looks like VBA needed here.  Not one for me, then!!

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-in-excel.html

----------


## davesexcel

Anybody do this before?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...o-outlook.html
Send e-mail from excel and get message it was sent

----------


## JBeaucaire

Another simple macro made difficult because I don't know anything about Macs, if you can assist in tweaking this to save correctly on a Mac system, the OP and I would be ever-so-grateful.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...directory.html

----------


## TMS

Anyone with Office 2013 care to take a look at this. http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...tpassword.html

Ideally, with 2007 and/or 2010 to make a direct comparison on the same machine.

Regards, TMS

----------


## judgeh59

I'm not sure what he is trying to do...and I don't think I'm actually helping...

Sooooooooooo, Guru's, come on down....thanks


//www.excelforum.com/excel-programming-vba-macros/1100914-incorrect-syntax.html

----------


## MarvinP

Who is good with formatting and Character.  

This one has got me stuck...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4174165

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

This OP is completely missing my point and I decided to stay away from this thread.   So anyone please take care of this thread. 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-dropdown.html

----------


## Kyle123

I've replied in your thread but the forum's having a paddy so it doesn't show as though I have

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Yes its happening for me too.   I typed that content twice to get  it podted here.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> . but the forum's having a paddy so it doesn't show as though I have



..
.that usually takes a while to show Today




> Yes its happening for me too.   I typed that content twice .



.   I replied too.   And I too have been having problems all day with the Forum Software doing things like that or not being accessible for a long time
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4180394
Alan

----------


## sweep

Anyone who speaks Dutch can help with conditional formatting?  http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-datelist.html

----------


## meus

Anybody has an idea for this post please?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4185773

----------


## ChemistB

Having trouble meeting all of the criteria here

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-countiif.html

apples and oranges can only be summed from Set 1, Bananas and Cherries only from set 2

If non unique orders occur, as in rows 2 and 3, only sum it once.

----------


## Jacc

Why did I even try to step in here? The fact that nobody else did should have been a good hint...  
Anyhow, I snipped a picture of the button already there and used it as a background for a Modeless Userform, so far so good. Then I started to write code for when this Userform would Show and when it should Hide and realized I shouldn't have. I saw there was some very complex way to capture the scroll event out there on the interweb also

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...scrolling.html

----------


## Jacc

Is this a math problem or is it just a silly circular reference? 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...variables.html

----------


## TMS

@Jacc: 



> task 1 is total n. of h - h spent for tasks 2 and 3
> task 2 is 20% of task 1 + 15% of task 3
> task 3 is total n. of h - h spent for tasks 1 and 2



That is most definitely circular and I don't know how you could make that work.


Regards, TMS

----------


## ChemistB

I think I'm over complicating again.    :Smilie: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4193739

----------


## FDibbins

Im not even going to try and break that 1 down, CB...


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## FlameRetired

> Im not even going to try and break that 1 down, CB...



Where did that one come from?

----------


## JBeaucaire

This thread has me stumped.

I've helped him with all the formulas in the preceeding columns but the lastest one seems a bit tricky.

INDIRECT() plus SUMPRODUCT() plus current year only limitations.

----------


## Jacc

> @Jacc: 
> 
> That is most definitely circular and I don't know how you could make that work.
> 
> 
> Regards, TMS



Interesting development here:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...variables.html

----------


## MrShorty

I am not sure what is going on with this one: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-up-chart.html
Excel does not want to chart the entire data set for the two series that have data, it only charts part of the data.

----------


## FlameRetired

This one wants to do calculated fields in Pivot table that they can apply slicers to.

I've never done that before and don't have a clue.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...e-average.html

----------


## davesexcel

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...rint-area.html

----------


## xladept

Can someone help this OP - the code looks foreign to me :Frown: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4200370

----------


## davesexcel

Could anybody see if these instructions to hyperlink to a word doc will work for them
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4201180

----------


## FlameRetired

I am out of ideas. OP is trying to summarize LARGE and SMALL values across multiple sheets.

In spite of merged cells this part is working.

=LARGE('Season 1:Season 3'!$AF$2:$AH$11,ROWS($1:1))

This is not.

=SMALL('Season 1:Season 3'!$AF$2:$AH$11,ROWS($1:1))

My every attempt to coerce blank cells to FALSE fails. I've tried INDIRECT references to the sheets and only values from the first sheet return.  :Frown: 

I'm missing something obvious I'm sure.
Anyone have some ideas?

*Edit* Left out the link. Sorry.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...e-columns.html

----------


## quekbc

A link would be nice - but my sherlock cap tells me you're referring to http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4202540

Now, here's the funny thing. Try creating the formula by typing and selecting the cells using the mouse. I find that I cannot select Season 1 Season 2 and Season 3 sheets at the same time, i.e. it doesn't allow me to do 'Season 1:Season 3'. I don't know why that is the case. Here's the better part, when I create a copy of all the sheets unto a new workbook, it now works - and the SMALL function works too. Another Excel oddity perhaps.

----------


## FlameRetired

@ quekbc

Sorry about that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Here it is.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...e-columns.html

----------


## FlameRetired

> Now, here's the funny thing. Try creating the formula by typing and selecting the cells using the mouse. I find that I cannot select Season 1 Season 2 and Season 3 sheets at the same time, i.e. it doesn't allow me to do 'Season 1:Season 3'. I don't know why that is the case. Here's the better part, when I create a copy of all the sheets unto a new workbook, it now works - and the SMALL function works too. Another Excel oddity perhaps.



I hadn't tried any of that and yes that is bizarre.  :Confused: 

And thanks. I've passed that on.

----------


## FlameRetired

@quekbc
Thanks for looking into that one.
Good find on the hidden sheets.

----------


## Jacc

Again I'm on deep water. I assume there is a way of restructuring the data and use Pivot Table from multiple sources but I couldn't figure it out. Or is formulas the way to go? I reckon you have free hands to do whatever on this one.
A bit of doubleposting going on as well I guess.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ncatenate.html
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...e-formula.html

----------


## davesexcel

Anybody have time for a time formula?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post4206938

----------


## ChemistB

Out of time here.  Don't want to leave her hanging

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...two-files.html

----------


## Sam Capricci

I hate to call in the big guns on something that should be fairly simple but I cannot figure out what this person wants...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...mn-choice.html
And furthermore, now that I'm at work I cannot see his latest image he attached.
Perhaps someone else can understand what he wants?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FlameRetired

This is humiliating. I cannot tell for the life of me why such a simple INDEX / MATCH formula should not work. Have checked for rounding errors etc. An array form of the formula works but not the simple one. Also LOOKUP works, but not HLOOKUP.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...need-help.html

*Edit* Thanks to everyone who answered the "alarm". This was an education. I thought I was losing my mind.

----------


## MrShorty

OP says he is interested in a pivot table/Powerpivot solution: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4213491 I don't know pivot tables, but suspect that it will be a very effective approach for what he/sheis doing.

----------


## MrShorty

My conclusion is that this one may not be possible exactly as the OP envisions it: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...d-in-cell.html If I am wrong, I am hoping someone can step in and help.

----------


## snb

As soon as I see:

'Please provide me non VBA or Macros solution.'

I know where it is originating from & I am out.

----------


## xladept

Does anyone know the idiosyncrasies of advanced filter?

This thread is in dire need.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi




> Does anyone know the idiosyncrasies of advanced filter?
> 
> This thread is in dire need.



I am a bit out of my depth here, but had a similar prob.. i think i can get the OP code to work...
Alan
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4217202

----------


## MrShorty

this one went from a rounding issue to a something to do with the "tooltips" that pop up over chart data points. I have no knowledge of what if anything is changeable in these tooltips. I anyone can contribute anything more to this discussion, it would probably help the OP. http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post4218654

----------


## alansidman

Am I missing something obvious here?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...and-paste.html

----------


## bebo021999

Need someone's help on 2nd and 3rd request here
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4219798

----------


## TMS

Anyone care to have a look at this.  I suspect that I over-simplified the response and it probably does need VBA.  But I'm struggling with wood and trees right now.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...condition.html


Thanks, TMS

----------


## alansidman

Digital Signatures?  Anyone have any experience there that can help this OP.  

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...el-2013-a.html

----------


## MrShorty

Another one that went from something I thought I knew how to do into the broad unknown of pivot tables: http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...ace-chart.html I have requested that he/she upload a sample file to see what the source data for the pivot table looks like. If anyone who is good with pivot tables can step in and help us understand how to get the pivot table to summarize the data the way he wants, it would be appreciated.

----------


## FlameRetired

This looks like a simple VLOOKUP solution, but the Greek character set is causing me fits. Anyone want to try this one?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post4222471

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I can concatenate multiple results into a cell...  I can get an INDEX-MATCH to return unique results, but I'm struggling to do both.  I really do have to go and earn some money...  Any takers (of the OP's query, not my money!!!)?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...pe-column.html

----------


## MarvinP

Am I missing something on what this OP wants?

I think s/he wants cascading updates from a Validation Table, but I just can't understand the question.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...alidation.html

----------


## MrShorty

This user is having trouble in Excel 2016. Chart formatting information does not seem to want to save with the file. I cannot recreate the problem in an earlier version of Excel. http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...ing-stick.html

----------


## bebo021999

This is my personal issue 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4226051
At the moment I get stuck and could not get it around.

----------


## Jacc

Some quick and easy VBA points for someone here, I'm not up to it right now.
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4224860

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi,

 With regards this Thread
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4226942

 I thought from my knowledge and Googling i could explain the  difference with these 3 code lines easily.

*1 Set WB = Workbooks("myfile.xlsm")*

*2 Set WB = Workbooks.Open(ThisWorkbook.path & "\myfile.xlsm")*

*3 Set WB = GetObject(ThisWorkbook.path & "\myfile.xlsm")*

 I think i almost have it. *1* is simple.* 2* and* 3* appear to  work in a very similar way. Where i am stuck is that the main difference with code line *3* is that, although the Workbook appears in the VB development window, I cannot see the Spreadsheet file. So to manipulate it I must use VBA code. I have found lots of links in the internet telling me how to make this file visible. But they are not working for me.

CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO MAKE THIS FILE visible after i open it through  
*GetObject(ThisWorkbook.path & "\myfile.xlsm")*

Thanks
Alan

P.s. i am using XL 2007 currently.
P.p.s. The first code at this Post 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4227458
may help to demo the issue ( and there are lines commented out in that code that Googling told me should make that File visible in case 3).

----------


## snb

@Doc

'manually': Ribbon / View / unhide

VBA: workbooks(3).windows(1).visible=true

----------


## Doc.AElstein

@snb
Hi snb
 I could not find the manual way. Possibly something lost on the translation to my German Excel, and/ or ( most likely! ) I missed the point.... clicking on a Ribbon I can’t see is puzzling me.
 I got to the code line,  variations of your suggested, ( I happened to have 4 workbooks open at the time):
*Workbooks(4).Windows(1).Visible = True*
OR
*Workbooks.Item(4).Windows(1).Visible = True*

 I guess this is telling me that VBA is giving the item number of the Workbook  in the order of it being opened. (And in  this case I only have one Window open for the Workbook )
 Somewhere along the line I think I got close to this, which I find now also works..
*WB.Windows(1).Visible = True*
( In fact I had in my code ( commented out ) *WB.Parent.Windows(1).Visible = True*, which i googled, 
https://msdn.microsoft.com/de-de/lib.../gg251785.aspx
, but which does not work !?! )

 Thanks snb for getting me there on this one
 Appreciate it
Alan

----------


## snb

Or 



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi snb




> Or .....



_  ..stimt!!  :Wink:   Correct, got it, beides.  :Smilie: 
Many Thanks for the extra Hinweise.
Alan

P.s.
This looks fun to put at the end of somenones  code
ThisWorkbook.Windows(1).Visible = False
Maybe one  way to encourage an OP to Feedback

----------


## snb

Das freut mich. LG.

----------


## alansidman

Disregard this post

----------


## FDibbins

Can anyone offer a suggestion on this 1?  I have a feeling it will need VBA
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post4232883

----------


## FlameRetired

OP wants to do a date-wise lookback across horizontal records. Each record is 1 row by 4 columns. Wants return to show the complete record match. Managed to do this for a single record match, but OP anticipates multiple returns and wants each field to be concatenated. I can’t even set up formula for this one that enables concatenating UDFs to work.

This looks like a job for VBAman … (or CS?)

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...d-on-date.html

*Edit* You can disregard this one. OP has opted to manually concatenate.

----------


## alansidman

I have this half solved.  Need some assistance on the other requirement.  Don't have time to spend on working this one out.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...tock-gaps.html

----------


## alansidman

Just not my day.  Here's another one that I started but could not finish.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...nd-column.html

----------


## humdingaling

anyone have free time to answer this one
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...g-a-macro.html

posted something but OP much later now my head hurts trying to figure out what the OP is asking for now

----------


## MrShorty

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-in-excel.html

This OP is looking for implentations of "hashing" algorithms in Excel. The internet seems to have several possible solutions. One that we found appears to be VB that would work if the OP knew how to import the stand alone VB class into VBA. He has no VB experience, and I do not have much experience importing a stand alone VB class into VBA. I don't know if there are better solutions out there (I was kind of hoping the OP would be able to perform the internet searches himself) or if there are a few simple steps to importing the code we have found into VBA. If someone wants to look and see if they have anything to contribute, at this point all I can seem to contribute is "here let me google that for you" kind of suggestions.

----------


## ChemistB

Sounds like this requires a macro search routine

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...hlighting.html

----------


## ChemistB

Any help here with referencing spreadsheets in VBA with Excel 2003?

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ched-from.html

----------


## davesexcel

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-xml-file.html

----------


## jeffreybrown

After taking a second look, I new I didn't read this right.

Any help would be appreciated

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4248017

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I don't see how this can be done by formulae alone.  Anyone interested in a VBA challenge?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ncatenate.html

----------


## ChemistB

Having a foggy brain day

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...selection.html

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I have answered the OPs original question (test whether or not a range of numbers is in ascending order) using SUMPRODUCT and an offset range.  However, the OP has now let it slip that there can be blank cells.  I can't figure it out...

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ncreasing.html

----------


## bebo021999

The most complicated IF structure that I have never seen before!

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4251493

Is there someone willing to jump in?

----------


## benishiryo

anyone care to solve this one?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...-a-filter.html

----------


## ChemistB

Too much finance for my brain to handle   :EEK!: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-analysis.html

----------


## FlameRetired

Somebody want some of this? I've hit a wall with formulas.  :Frown: 

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...2-columns.html

----------


## MrShorty

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-char...challange.html I don't know how to do "custom tool tips for chart data points". I can google the query for him, though it would probably be faster for him to google it himself. Someone here may have a better suggestion than just "google it".

----------


## tony h

Serbian English problem

I don't think the basic question is too much of a problem but understanding English is. We have exchanged a few private messages trying to get him/her to start a new thread but to no avail.

http://www.excelforum.com/private.ph...pm&pmid=217683

----------


## jaslake

@tony h

The link you provided appears to be invalid.  Link to the Thread please.

----------


## tony h

Corrected Link below




> Serbian English problem
> 
> I don't think the basic question is too much of a problem but understanding English is. We have exchanged a few private messages trying to get him/her to start a new thread but to no avail.



http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...matically.html

----------


## JBeaucaire

Happy New Year...
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ry-2016-a.html

----------


## FDibbins

I doubt this is do-able, but putting it outh there for others to have a go at...
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-new-...-question.html
data is VERY messy

----------


## TMS

@Ford: maybe post in the 2016 CITC?   :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

we have 1 for 2016?
I was just thinking about making 1, Trevor

edit: just found it lol thanks

----------

